# Arizona Bark Scorpion Breeding



## cj5y (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a communal setup of about 7 c.sculps mixed male and female. I heard that these breed like rabbits but after a year in my care I have had 
not one pop. My setup is a 10 gallon with sand,water dish and a large piece of cork bark. They spend all of their time on the cork bark. Any ways of 
getting them to breed


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 28, 2013)

turn up the humidity a little bit I know they're from az but they seem to like it semi-humid. Provide a flat surface to encourage mating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 28, 2013)

my wild caught ones popped babies out so often i couldnt keep up.

my captive born babies wont mate or pop. at all. even with more/less humidity more/less heat. i have a friend who encountered the same problem. 

tried reintroducing males, no luck. 

also something particularly noteworthy, my cb adults are a third of the size of their mothers. i know some inverts are smaller in captivity due to conditions and meals, but that's a decent bit. at least a 6cm difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cj5y (Mar 28, 2013)

They stay perched on the cork bark. Should I take that out and place something like sand stone for them to mate on?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Mar 28, 2013)

Leave the bark in there. They need it. Place both in there.


----------



## Sculpturatus (Mar 28, 2013)

I would suggest doing nothing different with your enclosure, they do enjoy the cork bark so I would reccomend leaving it in there, but as far as getting them to breed you just have to hope for the best, I'm no expert but I have been keeping them for a few years now, it could even be as simple as geographical location, it's very humid in Louisiana, very different than the climate they're use to out here in arizona.


----------

